# first ww grow....flowering



## whiteewiddoww (Jan 15, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the 2 white widdow together. The bigger one on the left is almost 2 weeks flowring and the smaller one is 2 days flowering.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 16, 2008)

*Whats up WW. May i say the young ladies are looking great. :aok: What kind of set up do you have? *


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice got to love the WW. Cant wait to grow it someday. Keep us posted with pics. 

                                     Thanks 
                                       SALT


----------



## mk_1st_hydro (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks nice ! Hope my girls turn out this good. Maybe Ill try soil after I master hydro and get more room. MK


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jan 16, 2008)

soil is fox farm ocean forest. under a 400 watt hps.  using promix flowering nutes as needed right now.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jan 18, 2008)

Heres an update cause i've been slackin. Check out our false wall grow room. EH style, not as professional though, but does the trick.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow! Looks GREAT man! Keep it up


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, beautiful plant. You do a great job.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice looking plant and a cool grow area!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good man! all def be watching this plant looks similar to mine


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 19, 2008)

SmknWhiteWidow said:
			
		

> Heres an update cause i've been slackin. Check out our false wall grow room. EH style, not as professional though, but does the trick.


 :holysheep:  Wow very stealth, great job...are you a midget to get through that door...just kidding  , but ultra cool, good luck with your grow, do the bags work well, what's the advantage? Thanks


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks joker. yea, the small door makes for a little bit of a hastle but the grow room is small enough that i never need to fully get into it. As for the grow bags, they drain well, are bigger than the clay pots i had, and can fit better in my grow room since they can get as close to the next one as i want. They were also cheap, 3 for a dollar at the local indoor grow shop.

Took out 4 males last week and i'm down to 6 plants. pics coming soon. hopefully the rest are females.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jan 23, 2008)

*ww is 3 weeks into flower and others are 1 week*

Ok so today we took all the ladies out and gave them a nice bath. a few had outgrown the light too so had to raise that as well. heres a shot of the white widow flowering. I also threw in a pic of the extremely tall plant. i'm hoping that the stretching period is over. Check out the family pic too


----------



## berserker (Jan 23, 2008)

You ladies are lookin very nice indeed:hubba: I like your little hide away for them beauties.Keep it GREEN:aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Whats up mang. May i say you have a nice family and they take one hell of a great picture together.   Everything is looking great keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 24, 2008)

those are some are beautiful plants nice big leaves.PS


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 29, 2008)

damn dude looking great man.
   if this is your first time, your doing perfect.

 see ya at hookahville


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 29, 2008)

very nice "family portrait"   

look'n good, buddy


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 29, 2008)

looking good so farkeepitup


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jan 29, 2008)

Buds startin to show on the other plants now. the fat ww one is in third week of flower, others are 2 weeks behind


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 31, 2008)

******* Yaaaaaaaaa Man
Hoooooooookahhhhhhhhhhh

:48: :headbang: :clap: :fly: :rofl: :afroweed: :farm: :banana: :aok: :yay:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice got a forest there.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow dude...there looking GREAT! Keep it up


----------



## bigktoker (Feb 7, 2008)

nice girls do you have ne updated pics


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 8, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 8, 2008)

So heres an update with a month left of flower on the ww and 6 weeks on the others. may have to pull a bud off for the ekoostik hookah concert at the end of the month though   then its curing for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## bigktoker (Feb 8, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Melissa (Feb 8, 2008)

beautiful :tokie:


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks. yes, flowering bud is a beutiful thing! never thought id come this far


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 15, 2008)

1.Group pic.  2.tall girl.  3.oldest white widow.   4.same    5.top view    6. younger white widow    7. ekoostik hookah plant       8. other hookah plant    9. tall guy


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 15, 2008)

AH HA
 THATS MY FRIGGIN BOY


 that looks dope bro!
 what light you using....looks like the results i got when i had a 400w hps !!
  Looking real goooood


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 15, 2008)

and dude, add one of the close up pictures of the phat buds to Bud pic of the month...
 i will vote for you !


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 15, 2008)

yea 400hps and yea i think im gonna enter one for bpotm just for the heck of it. got a lot of company this week but i may take a few more early next week


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 15, 2008)

which ones the ekoostik nuggs?

 ya i thought that looked like 400w results.....
    I was using a 400w since i was a freshman in highschool.....broke at end of senior year...never bought a new one.
 i really need a new hps...im thinking 600w next time around....

lol ya dude i already cut the main cola off of my most mature plant...its  already dry and curing. it smokes amazing too


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 15, 2008)

ekoostik hookah plants are 2nd and 7th pics. yea 2 weeks from today and the fat one is comin down i think haha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 16, 2008)

*Whats up mang. The ladies are looking great. I bet your counting the days on that one White Widow. :hubba: *


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 16, 2008)

absolutely. was tempted to take a little sneak of it last night. i think i'll give her a taste test soon


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 19, 2008)

here's some pics in random order. harvesting the first ww next friday the rest 2 weeks after that


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2008)

*Looking great mang.:aok:  Did you take a sample yet or ya gonna wait? We love growing White Widow and will be doing a round of her in a few months. :hubba: *


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 20, 2008)

they are lookin excellent keep doing what you are doing cant wait to see those ladies finished


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 22, 2008)

No samples yet, been patient somehow. Planning on givin her the axe next thursday though. She looks about ready


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah BOieeee 

 Cant wait to hear the smoke report.......

 I just harvested sum really really really lemony Buds....my room straight up smells like lemons right now........friggin can not wait to taste that sweet lemon on my tounge...........Oops i messed my self thinking of Lemon Buds!
 Rofl.
 Good luck Widowwww


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 22, 2008)

OH yea hookah. got the concert tomorrow haha. hows your smoke?? that bud looks ridiculous i'm for sure votin u BPOTM. anyways. thought i'd throw up a pic of every plant individually along with another group pic for comparison. oh and the last one is the one getting harvested next week


----------



## luke (Feb 23, 2008)

great gow man things look great hope its geat smoke too


----------



## 'Fro man (Feb 23, 2008)

Those are awe inspiring!! Especially to me, as White Widdow is my next grpw. Man, they lood great!!
I can't wait for my 2cnd grwo to finish. Really, I am just now starting 12/12. But, the point is that I have been saving  these White Widdows until I have this thing "down", you know? My first frow was OK. This grow currentley is almost at the flowering stage. By the way, this grow is femeized Skunk # 11 and looking real good, but I cann't wait for the next White Widdow crop. Then, I will hopefully be showing you-all some good pics. Until then. . . .;

'Fro


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 23, 2008)

sounds great fro man. thanks for the nice comments. I came across some pineapple skunk seeds and may throw those in some dirt after i finish this grow. That bud absolutely REEKS too, good luck on finishing your grow!!


----------



## 'Fro man (Feb 23, 2008)

The 6 Skunk # 11 were femenized and I ended up thrrowing one out. It looked odd. The branches were not comming out opposite of each other and it was real tall and lanky. The whole thing was like that so I pulled it instead of taking any chances with some mutate seeding my grow, you know???  5 good better than 6 not sure!!
I just put my 5 White Widdow seeds in a soaked paper towel 2 days ago and they have all sprouted and moved to 20 oz styrafoam cups. This was yesterday. Today 4 of the 5 have sprouted above ground showin themselves   

Things are lookin good!!!
'Fro


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice job SWW...you Havent even taken a pinch from under her skirt?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2008)

whiteewiddoww said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures of the 2 white widdow together. The bigger one on the left is almost 2 weeks flowring and the smaller one is 2 days flowering.


 
Hey Friend..This was a nice grow...how long did you veg her for?  was she from seed?  Did you flush Her yet?..Thanks I have some WW in the fridge..:hubba: ..Thanks for shareing with us


----------



## whiteewiddoww (Feb 24, 2008)

this was a weird grow. it was our first time so we didnt really know what we were doing. We originally planted the germinated seeds on Oct 31st but for the first month we barely saw any growth due to bad lights. So the first week of December we transplanted to Foxfarms and started giving them nutes under the 400W HPS... We vegged for about a month and started flowering in early January. We've been flushing her all week...cant wait to chop her down


----------



## whiteewiddoww (Feb 24, 2008)

So here is another update with just 4 days left on the big ww. We gave her the last dose of water she will ever get. The close up pictures of the colas are from the other WW and the Ekoostik Hookah plant. They other 4 plants are 2 weeks behind so we plan to cut those down March 13th...Enjoy!!:hubba:


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 24, 2008)

looks like some beautiful nugs! have a happy harvest!​


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 24, 2008)

very beautiful plant WW! cant wait to see what you come out with!


----------



## gangalama (Feb 24, 2008)

:ccc: :bong1: :joint: :bongin: ENJOY :smoke1: :48: :bong2: :fly:


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 25, 2008)

Dude, one awesome job, ...'may you reap the benefits of your sow',... or 'get baked off that sheittt man'


----------



## 'Fro man (Feb 25, 2008)

:hubba: 
This is what it is all about!! I believe I will smoke one in your honor.
Can't wait to start mine.:spit: 
'Fro


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 25, 2008)

You're right i can't wait to dive into this stuff. it will be so nice to have FREE bud that is of this quality. I just hope i have enough to last me to next harvest, i have a lot of pot head friends haha and i won't be shy to share. Free home grown WW for us for a while..... that IS what it's all about my friend.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 27, 2008)

So we harvested the first one today after a little over 8 weeks of flower. Vape came today so we had to sample again and the big nugs are up in the closet hangin.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 27, 2008)

EXCELLENT!!!!!  

Looks Yummy  :clap:


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh and it ended up weighing 125 grams wet so we're hoping for about a quarter of that dry. 4 more plants to be harvested in 2 weeks...


----------



## 'Fro man (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm drulling all over the place!! Cn't wait for my little 1 week olds. Got 4 out of 5 seeds to grow and I am on my way with these under the flourescents while my Skunk # 11's are going to 12/12 today!! 
I'll keep ya posted.

'Fro


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 27, 2008)

nice smokin! twil be a pleasure to smoke.​


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 27, 2008)

Dude the buds look great! Im going to harvest next week  Ill smoke for you to! Actually im smokin for you right now as we speak haha


----------



## Thorn (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow not sure how i missed this grow but man those are some tasty looking buds!!! Well done, you guys sure did a great job!!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, finally got the bud from the first plant dried and into jars. Total dry weight was just over 30 grams... not bad for our smallest plant. This bud gets us soo ripped too. can't wait to try the other stuff in a few weeks


----------



## dmack (Mar 3, 2008)

awesome first grow buddy. Cant wait for your next grow. It gets better everytime


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Mar 8, 2008)

update. Leaves are really yellowing but only have another week until harvest. Let me know if you guys think these look ready.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 9, 2008)

:lama: very nice sww..


they look greeeeeat!!!!


----------



## Thorn (Mar 9, 2008)

They look FINE man! How are the trichomes looking?


----------



## timdog4 (Mar 9, 2008)

where did you get the ww seeds?  I want to order some but prices vary so much, are nirvana ww as good as more expensive ww?  Great grow man.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 9, 2008)

Beautiful grow man!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hay man, i love your grow room.....


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. yea i think we're going to plan on harvesting this friday. The seeds are dutch passion white widow, from attitude seed bank. I highly recommend them seeing how these plants have been through so much and still turned out pretty good. i'll probably update once more before harvest and then the big chop.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 9, 2008)

you got a link for attitude seedbank?


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/   here ya go. i think we're buying the blueberry seeds for next grow and then you get the 5 free G13's


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Mar 11, 2008)

So we harvested the other four plants came out great a little shy of 600 grams wet. One is the second white widow plant, then 2 of the ekoostik hookah concert plants and finally a bagseed plant that absolutely reeks of lemon. Just in time for spring break.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Mar 12, 2008)

heres a close up of the white widow after hanging for 24 hours. Turned real orange, smells delicious.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

NICE buds man those look amazing!!! Well done!!


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 14, 2008)

awsome grow


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 14, 2008)

good job!!! 

 looks great too!!!


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

Some very nice looking buds my friend. Wish I was smoking some of that right now! Those look so tasty. Keep us posted on the ww. Hope to see some more pics real soon. Good luck and take care my friend.


----------



## 'Fro man (Mar 16, 2008)

:headbang2: Man, I am so excited to see your grow and how beautifull it is!! I have 4 White Widdows at 4 week old under a 400 w metal hallide for the veg stage and 5 Skunk # 11's in their 3rd week of flower under a 400 w HPS. 
My camera is down right now, but will have some pics to post soon.:afroweed: Keep It Up!
'Fro man


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks fro man and smokey. I really enjoyed this grow. I can't believe how much i learned from this site. Thanks MP. toke it


----------



## dmack (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey man cant wait to see you growing again. Next harvy should be sick with those strain you said


----------



## 'Fro man (Mar 17, 2008)

:holysheep: Hey guys I was wondering soomething. . .I have been using florescents for veg and my 400 w  HPS for flower. Well, my buddy brought over his 15 year old 400 w unit with a 400 watt Metal Halide bulb. Man, this bulb is bright like the sun!! Way brighter than my HPS. And I mean way brighter!! Is that usual? Because this is the bulb he used for his one and only grow 15 years ago and said he had a monster 6' indoor plant that was awsome.
We are wondering if we should go backwards and use his Metal Halide from hell on the flower and use the HPS on the veg? I mean the HPS has only been used for one, my first, grow and now part of the second. What I mean is in good shape.
Anyway, what do you all think?? Please help.
:hairpull: 'Fro man


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Mar 19, 2008)

The brightness isn't the biggest factor in flowering. The light spectrum is. I believe it is the red spectrum that you want in flower and thats what the HPS provides. Certainly the blue spectrum of the metal halide bulb will be brighter, however it isn't the best for producing buds in flower. Best thing you can do is use the Metal Halide in veg and then the hps in flower.


----------



## 'Fro man (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks SWW. You confirmed what I already believed. Man, I wish I had a camera to show you all both these White Widdows and Skunk # 11. They are all looking great!! I'll get my camera back soon and semd some pics!!:hubba: 
'Fro


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Mar 24, 2008)

Just picked up a triple bub. cleanest and smoothest hitting bowl i've ever smoked. looks tight and rippin the homegrown out of it is nice....


----------



## BigTree420 (Mar 24, 2008)

nice piece i love bubblers reminds me of my friends old one a bit


----------



## Cole (Mar 25, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> very nice "family portrait"
> 
> look'n good, buddy


 

Family portrait,hahahaha thats funny, anyways im jealous:hitchair: 

     nice setup ext.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 27, 2008)

i envy your harvest =(


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey SWW...nice job friend...let us know her dry wheight okay..and I use those same papper clips to hold my buds in drying  lol..its a mistery on how much I would need to hold me till next harvest...when I get down to my last jar Then I will have to slow down...I reaped about 4 oz last harvest and next one in 3 weeks looks to be double..and in the veg room I have 8 plants that will veg anothe 4 weeks and the into flower for 8..Have you got your next grow started?,,Keep it GREEN my friend


----------



## smokybear (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice bubbler you have there. Wish I had one like that. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## dmack (Mar 27, 2008)

Very nice bubbler you have there Mr Widow. Congrats


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks everyone. the dry harvest was just shy of 7 ounces with all the plants. we just planted some new pineapple skunk seeds so those should be well on there way soon. as for the bubbler it is unreal. best hit i've ever had had. clean as **** and very smooth! check my new journal soon for picks of the new babies!


----------



## firstsnowberrygrow! (Jul 24, 2008)

lovely plants man,i just started growing snowberry,my first grow along with some white widow which im waiting to germinate(only planted yesterday) snow berry is 6 days old and is a nice seedling il keep ya posted!


----------

